# decoying snows



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone interested in hooking up in the next couple of weeks to go decoy some snows? I will be out scouting every friday until they leave the state or season closes, shoot me a pm:sniper:


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i woud 
but where do you live?


----------



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

I live in west fargo nd, will have to keep in touch n go wack them in the spring I go to sd every spring, but never in the fall, dont know how to abtain an out of state license otherwise i would come down this fall, I hear they stick around in sd a little longer than up here in nodak! shoot strait :sniper:


----------



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone seen many snows by steele, I was out their two weeks ago n their was just getting to be a huntable number, but who knows now, lots of lessers around out their also not many ducks  !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was down there scouting last Friday night and I was REALLY disappointed. I'd go north.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Lots of snow geese around the oakes area. i would like to try decoying them but i dont really have the equipment to do it. i have about 4 dozen northwinds, 6 GHG full body snows, and 3 dozen snow goose shells.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is enough if you get between the roost and the feed field and run traffic on them.


----------



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hunted steel sat n sun, fri night scouted a field, thousands upon thousands coming in, got up late n set up about 100 northwinds then said f# it. excuse my language, because the snows had already started working the field, so my buddies n i sat in a rock pile n watched them pile in, thousands were coming from every direction, mile high migrants were pouring in, our field went from a 4-5 thousand to a complete white out, the entire field was snow geese. We left our decoys in the field because the geese never left all day they fed right up through it, we hoped they would leave n come back, because of the snow\sleet storm wich was moving in, could have pounded them, but no luck they were their right up till dark, so we went n hunted a slough, shot 6 boxes of shells between three of us in a hour, bluebill, buffle heads , goldeneyes,, mallards, ringnecks, it was awesome, one of the best hunts I have ever been on, their was a 30mhr wind n it was snowing hard. Anyway sun morning, northwinds were frozen n full of snow, so we put out just our bigfoot canadians, 150 of them, they really looked nice in the new snow, shot 23 snows n 6 honkers, shooting was not on, missed alot of 30 yard shots when 30 of them would come in at a time we got 2 or 3, but had lots of fun :beer:


----------

